# First time, be gentle!



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Look up, Scutterbotch!


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

I agree! By far my biggest issue!


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

I was taught to look in the direction I want to go. Pretty easy- want to go right? Look right. A well trained horse will follow your movements and go right. If all you are asking her to do is look down, thats what she's going to do. Look at a point a couple inches above her ears.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sshhh, I have the same problem . You look pretty good otherwise (though I don't ride english so don't take me for my word) LOL. The only things that really stick out at me is that your mare looks like she is avoiding the bit in the first picture and she looks a bit strung out in the second. She is also a bit on the forehand but with only a few months riding after being a harness horse for a time, she looks pretty darn good.


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks, she either goes way behind the bit or hollows her back way out and acts like a llama.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's okay, lots of horses do that. The best thing for her is just more time under saddle.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

draftrider said:


> I was taught to look in the direction I want to go. Pretty easy- want to go right? Look right. A well trained horse will follow your movements and go right. If all you are asking her to do is look down, thats what she's going to do. Look at a point a couple inches above her ears.


I was taught the same thing, and since I have the same issue, my trainer always also said......you look down, that is where you will end up! True, I am afraid...........


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

Shameless Bump


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

hmmm she is nice overall but needs more muscle definitely. She is not really travelling well from behind she needs to track up so more leg but keep a feel on the reins as your pushing her on this will prevent all thg energy running out the front and she styood start to go into the correct outline.
Also drop your stirrups maybe 2-3holes your riding very short which means your perching and not able to be effective in your seat and leg aids. O and life your hands a tiny bit.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Awww! Love the standardbreds! They take a little more time and patience but they have hearts of gold. I hope you are enjoying your new friend.
Did she have a career on the track? Standies are bit avoidance specialists (with good reason, really) so just be patient. She most likely spent her training either with an overcheck holding her head in the air, or jogging and playing with her head free and too much contact, hence going behind verticle. If you want to get in toiuch with others with OT standies, I can send you some links. If you are in ONtario there is a show series just for them and it's pretty fun.


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

yah! I am in Ontario! She was an ex racer, never made it to the race track because she just didn't go fast enough. She is a wonderful horse, stubborn at times, but so honest and smart!


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd maybe try riding her in the lightest bit possible that you still get results in. Might just help!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I would push her forward with my legs into a nice,soft,relaxed hand. 
She's cute! I've never met a standard bred, but Ive only ever heard nice things about them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

OK...I know the lady that runs the adoption agency in Ontario, and my friend helps run the show series. I think most of the shows are in the Milton area, but I'm not sure. There are all different classes - even driving, halter, and showing and fitting and games.
I'll get the links and contact info for you


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

draftrider said:


> I'd maybe try riding her in the lightest bit possible that you still get results in. Might just help!



I've got her in a simple snaffle loose ring bit, but have been thinking of changing to a french link loose ring, what do you think?


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

There is a show TODAY! There are 3 more this summer that I know of. If you are on facebook, look up OSAS and Standardbred Showcase. They both have pages with good info and contacts. The horse/rider on the OSAS page is my BFF!!


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Standardbred Showcase Horse Show
Here is a link to a page with some good videos from last years show. If you go you would be the 1st HF member I'd get to meet in person!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

your horse is beautiful but take your eyes off her and look up and forward! toes forward too!


----------



## smarie (Jun 18, 2010)

The best way to fix the issue of avoiding the bit is to make sure your hands are quiet and then ride her forward into that steady contact. Make sure you don't try to fix her head position with your hands... the energy has to come from behind. 

I've never worked with a harness racer before, but I know that the TBs I've had that came off the track were really unbalanced, one sided, and stiff so it just took a while to develop their muscles evenly. Work on big circles, figure 8's and serpentines seems to help, providing you keep the horse going forward with the hind end engaged.

As far as the bit, I've had some horses go better in the french link since it doesn't poke them in the palette like a single jointed bit, and some just play with the link to much. You'll just have to try it and see. 

Hope that helps,
Shelly


----------

